
Data of all 6.5M Israeli voters is leaked - doppp
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/10/world/middleeast/israeli-voters-leak.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286925)

